# Shameless self promotion of my first surf fish



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

First fish of the new year and I think I started it off right! We were fishing with cut crab. I was using 30lb braid but only had about 75yd on before the backing(mono) so the first ten minutes I was really babying the fish in. I am officially hooked. I will have a surf rod with me every trip to the cost.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Big ol drum! Congrats.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

nomaspigtails said:


> Big ol drum! Congrats.


thanks, felt like I was reeling in a Volkswagen


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Super nice fish, congratulations.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

That's a brute! Congrats


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice one

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drifting Yak (Dec 10, 2016)

Nice way to start the year so congrats on catching that Big Ugly!!


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Volkswagen - ha ha - congrats on a good fish!


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Drifting Yak said:


> Nice way to start the year so congrats on catching that Big Ugly!!


That's what I thought


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

WOW! That's a big'un-congrats!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

The picture weights 30 lbs. Good job!


----------

